# Godzilla: King of the Monsters ost?



## RonOrchComp (Jan 9, 2022)

Hi

Any idea if the Godzilla: King of the Monsters ost is avail "normally"? I found a few copies online, in the neighborhood of $200. Is it not in print anymore?

Thanks.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 9, 2022)

This recording is amazing. Highly recommended





__





GODZILLA - Live Cinema Style Complete Film Score Recordings







arksquare.net


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks, but that's not it.

_All the original music used in the tokusatsu film GODZILLA in *1954*_


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jan 9, 2022)

*BUT*





__





GODZILLA: KING OF THE MONSTERS (2CD)







arksquare.net





Just ordered... the original link led me there - so THANKS! 

_All orders except Japan are be expected to arrive within 3-90 business days. _

YIKES!!!!


----------

